# Why you pay attention to the wattage a fixture is rated for:



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Service call a while back, customer said bulbs kept burning out and flickering. Arrived to find 100w lamp installed in an enclosed fixture (typically, that means 60w max).


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

groovy groovy

NOT! Tons of house fires annually from this.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> groovy groovy
> 
> NOT! Tons of house fires annually from this.


I was just making fun of people on Facebook who do use that awesome '90s lingo. :laughing:


Do you have a link to your fire from over lamped fixture stats? I'd like to check them out.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> I was just making fun of people on Facebook who do use that awesome '90s lingo. :laughing:
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to your fire from over lamped fixture stats? I'd like to check them out.


I get made fun of all the time.........and I say "groovy groovy" tongue in cheek kinda making fun of myself while saying it.

This link has some interesting stuff on electrical fires in houses & that "Light fixtures and lamps/light bulbs are also leading causes of electrical fires."

"During a typical year, home electrical problems account for 26,100 fires and $1 billion in property losses. About half of all residential electrical fires involve electrical wiring." 

So if over 26k electrical fires & lighting/lamps are leading causes I think its a safe bet that a bunch of them were over lamped?

Or should I just go back to plumbing?

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/citizens/home_fire_prev/electrical.shtm


There aren't EXACT stats here.......there are probably somewhere though


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I was just making fun of people on Facebook who do use that awesome '90s lingo. :laughing:
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to your fire from over lamped fixture stats? I'd like to check them out.


Mmmmmmmm
That's 1960's lingo...:laughing:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> I was just making fun of people on Facebook who do use that awesome '90s lingo. :laughing:


I worked for a builder several years ago that would always say "cool beans"


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drspec said:


> I worked for a builder several years ago that would always say "cool beans"




You got a problem with that??? 







:laughing:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

BBQ said:


> You got a problem with that???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, not at all. If he wants to be a dork, who am I to judge? :laughing:

He would probably get along great with my old neighbor that calls everyone dude and says dude at least once in every sentence. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drspec said:


> Nope, not at all. If he wants to be a dork, who am I to judge? :laughing:


:laughing:




> He would probably get along great with my old neighbor that calls everyone dude and says dude at least once in every sentence. :laughing:


Duuuuddde, what are ya sayin'?:laughing:


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Do I not look like someone who would say "groovy"??? :whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Slow down, you wire too fast.
You got to make the serv call last.
Screwin in those 100W lamps.
Looking for flame and feelin' groovy.

Ba da, Ba da, Ba da, Ba da...Feelin' Groovy. 

Hello lamp-post,
What cha knowin'?
I've come to watch your terminals glowin'.
Those arc faults won't trip for thee
Doot-in' doo-doo,
Feelin' groovy.*

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> Do I not look like someone who would say "groovy"??? :whistling2:


Only because that gleam in your dogs eyes is Satan tellin' you so....:laughing:

~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

What's the problem??? The lamp holder says 660watts max!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Your such a killjoy McClary! :laughing:~CS~


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

is that a lava lamp


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Service call a while back, customer said *bulbs* kept burning out and flickering. Arrived to find 100w lamp installed in an enclosed fixture (typically, that means 60w max).


I'm going to take a page out of your book.. gardeners plant* bulbs* in the ground... electricians install lamps in fixtures.. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> I'm going to take a page out of your book.. gardeners plant* bulbs* in the ground... electricians install lamps in fixtures.. :laughing:


Your reading skills need improving. 



480sparky said:


> Service call a while back, *customer* *said *bulbs kept burning out .......


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

How far did you back off the wires? and 

What lamp did you use and

How long it take and

You check the circuit too ? ? ? ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

CADPoint said:


> How far did you back off the wires? and


Back off?



CADPoint said:


> What lamp did you use and


60w A19s



CADPoint said:


> How long it take and


'Bout an hour, including the trip to the SH



CADPoint said:


> You check the circuit too ? ? ? ?


Why? This fixture had about 2' between the lampholder and the canopy.


----------



## Electrical Concepts (Nov 1, 2013)

Do you know where to find info on how many Timex wires can go under a stamndard staple?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Electrical Concepts said:


> Do you know where to find info on how many Timex wires can go under a stamndard staple?


Try the interwebs :jester:


----------



## jproffer (Mar 24, 2007)

I've been to the Stamndard factory where they make their staples, and the quality is top notch, so I wouldn't have an issue putting 43 Timex wires under one staple. HOWEVER.......Rolex wires, though more expensive, are finer and more pleasing to the eye...so I wouldn't clutter up a Stamndard staple with more than 32 of those.

Of course that's just MHO :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jproffer said:


> I've been to the Stamndard factory where they make their staples, and the quality is top notch, so I wouldn't have an issue putting 43 Timex wires under one staple. HOWEVER.......Rolex wires, though more expensive, are finer and more pleasing to the eye...so I wouldn't clutter up a Stamndard staple with more than 32 of those.
> 
> Of course that's just MHO :thumbsup:


_Rolex_ wires, or _Rolodex_ wires? :laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

SparkyDino said:


> Tons of house fires annually from this.


Anything to further corroborate this claim?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Maybe it's good that they don't make 75 or 100 W *LAMPS* anymore.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Electrical Concepts said:


> Do you know where to find info on how many Timex wires can go under a stamndard staple?



Try the manufacturer.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

> How far did you back off the wires? and
> Back off?


_Oxygenation running up the wire, just wondering what you did or did you just replace it? _



> You check the circuit too ? ? ? ?


Why? This fixture had about 2' between the lamp holder and the canopy. 

_If you didn't replace it did you meggar it?_

:thumbsup: Thanks for playing alone...


----------

